# I can not install the rtl8192se [SOLVED]

## hackum

See the error:

```

emerge net-wireless/rtl8192se

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-apps/busybox-1.19.0' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010

 * rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.0.6-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * This driver is not designed to work with >=3.0 kernels. Enable the

 * in-kernel rtlwifi driver CONFIG_RTL8192SE instead.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010 ...

 * Applying rtl8192se-include-semaphore.patch ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Fixing broken build system... ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010 ...

ln: failed to create symbolic link `Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing r8192se_pci module

make -j2 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= all 

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.0.6-gentoo'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

gcc: /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/build/include/linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory

gcc: no input files

scripts/Makefile.build:49: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010/HAL/rtl8192/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010/HAL/rtl8192] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.0.6-gentoo'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3225:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2458:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-              LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                               ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010:

 * This driver is not designed to work with >=3.0 kernels. Enable the

 * in-kernel rtlwifi driver CONFIG_RTL8192SE instead.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3225:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2458:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-              LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                               ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0019.1207.2010/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010'

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

```
grep CONFIG_RTL8192SE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_RTL8192SE=y
```

Last edited by hackum on Sat Jan 21, 2012 4:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Gusar

rtl8192se is in the kernel, you don't need any outside packages. Your problem is you compiled it in (=y) and therefore it can't load the firmware. Compile it as module (=m). And install the linux-firmware package.

----------

## hackum

I don't can understand. I already install linux-firmware.

You said ?

```
grep CONFIG_RTL8192SE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_RTL8192SE=m
```

The error persists.  :Sad: 

----------

## Gusar

What error? When installing net-wireless/rtl8192se? You don't need that.

----------

## hackum

What do I do ?

----------

## Gusar

Nothing. If you compiled a kernel with the driver as module and you have linux-firmware installed, you already have everything.

----------

## hackum

Not this finding wireless networks.

```

iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

----------

## Gusar

Well, I don't have a crystal ball, I can't know what's going on in your machine. Install wgetpaste, run "dmesg | wgetpaste" and post the link here.

<rant>Why do people think "it doesn't work" is something they can receive help with? And why don't they search around to learn the basic steps of troubleshooting hardware problems? The first thing to do is always, always check dmesg.</rant>

----------

## hackum

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/538041/

----------

## Gusar

Let me guess... You have /boot on a separate partition, right? Do a search, you've made a mistake that tons of people have made before.

----------

## hackum

;( someone me help ?

----------

## Gusar

Like I said, it's a common mistake. Did a forum search give you no results? Ok, I just tried to do a search myself, the search function of this forum does suck sometimes.

You forgot to mount the /boot partition before copying the new kernel there.

----------

## hackum

Oo Only this? 

```
cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-gentoo 
```

The problem continues:

```
iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

----------

## Gusar

Like I said, you need to mount the /boot partition before doing that copy.

----------

## hackum

The problem was solved. Enough mount /boot/ and reboot.

Thanks you a lot!

----------

